# Lemon Juice ingrediants:



## abefroman (Jan 13, 2011)

I went with the cheap **** instead of Real Lemon,

Would any of these prevent fermentation?
Water
Lemon Juice Concentrate
1/40th of 1% Sodium Benzoate
1/40th of 1% Sodium Bisulfite as Preservative
Lemon Oil


----------



## saintprovogirl (Jan 14, 2011)

abefroman said:


> I went with the cheap **** instead of Real Lemon,
> 
> Would any of these prevent fermentation?
> Water
> ...



If you look at the label of the Real Lemon the ingredients are the same so you'll be fine.


----------



## abefroman (Jan 14, 2011)

saintprovogirl said:


> If you look at the label of the Real Lemon the ingredients are the same so you'll be fine.



Thanks!


----------



## Medieval (Jan 24, 2011)

Use ReaLemon because alot of the generics I have run into are more watered down. Hit up your bulk supplier depending on where you live (sams club, Bj's) to name a couple. They have 2 48 oz bottles for $5 bucks.


----------

